# Chronic Suicidality: Strategies & Challenges for Treatment & Prevention



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2021)

This video answers the question: Can I take a look at the different treatment strategies and different modalities that are designed for chronic suicidality? Chronic suicidality is really much different than acute suicidality in terms of clinical work. Chronic suicidality has been associated with a number of disorders and populations including borderline personality disorder and women who have been traumatized.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2021)

Function and Psychotherapy of Chronic Suicidality in Borderline Personality Disorder: Using the Reinforcement Model of Suicidality
					


Although great advancements in evidence-based therapies, chronic suicidal patients with borderline personality disorder (BPD) still challenge our mental health system. While BPD patients continue suffering from distress and aversive emotions, therapists and relatives feel often stunned and...





					www.frontiersin.org
				





Supplementary Material below ("Possible therapeutic intervention that can be deduced from a behavioral analysis of suicidality"):


----------

